# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Azerbaycan Türk'ü spikerin isyanı 'arap'ların yarısı kadar bize değer verin'

## anau



----------

